# New Mini Starship Design



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. I would appreciate feedback on this design. It is made from a high density polyurethane resin. The loop through the center of the forks allows for rubber tubing that has 2 purposes. The first is to help decrease the tendency of the forks to lift upward. The leather also provides protection from band spanking on the supporting hands. It is held with the wrist arched forward and it is an over the top shooter. It is banded currently with double 7/8 in Theraband gold. Held properly it supports the bads approx 8 inches in front of the wrist. Though I have not found it to be an issue, I have gotten feedback that it puts a lot of strain on the wrist. With single 1 inch Therabands it is not nearly the same amount of strain. I have not gotten real accurate yet but I am still working on marksmanship. I appreciate any feedback on this new device. I am not sure if anyone has ever tried the rubber tubing on the underside. Thanks everyone.

Chevas


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It's an interesting design, and looks like a good shooter. Give us an update when you've tested it, please.

In the interest of accuracy, a Starship SS is so-called because of its resemblance to the Starship Enterprise. Here is an example.









A starship will have an arm brace and usually a 10 inch or longer extension. If I seem to be picking nits, it's because I don't want to see the same thing happen to the term "Starship" as happened to "PFS".


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Henry,

Good point, I didn't realize the specificity of the title. Maybe I'll call it a mini starship.

Chevas


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> It's an interesting design, and looks like a good shooter. Give us an update when you've tested it, please.
> 
> In the interest of accuracy, a Starship SS is so-called because of its resemblance to the Starship Enterprise. Here is an example.
> 
> ...


Henry,

I certainly agree that nomenclature should be specific for accurate definition's sake. I don't understand your point regarding PFS's. sorry if I missed something obvious, but please explain your point. I'm a bit on the dim side sometimes.

Thanks,

Perry


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Henry,

I need to change the title of this but cant figure out how.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Chevas said:


> Hi Henry,
> 
> I need to change the title of this but cant figure out how.


Only Moderators can change titles. There isn't any real reason to change it, I was just voicing a personal observation. If you do want it changed, just tell me what you want to change it to, and I will do so.


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

What about New Mini Starhip Design?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > It's an interesting design, and looks like a good shooter. Give us an update when you've tested it, please.
> ...


Perry, the PFS or Pickle Fork Shooter was created by DGUI and was a small, almost no fork shooter made from thin plywood. It has now morphed into any small shooter with low forks. The situation has become so ridiculous that we now have the generic "PFS" and the specific "OPFS" (Original Pickle Fork Shooter). I have a number of such peeves, but rarely voice them because I know I'm swimming upsteam.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Chevas said:


> What about New Mini Starhip Design?


Done.


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Henry,
You're the man.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


Ah!

I guess that means I am a perpetrator of offense in this case. My apologies for treading on your peeve. I find it uncomfortable when mine are stepped on.

Cheers!

Perry


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Kind of reminds me of Flippingout's hare splitter but longer on the handle and beefier. Interesting, love to see how it shoots.


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you porkchop. I made the handle large so as to distribute forces back instead of up but that is a challenge. You have to push it forward as you pull back the band. As mentioned its currently double banded which makes accuracy more difficult. It is quite powerful, however, but I need to get a chrony.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

i like it

looks like goat leg ;-) oh oh evil slinger

cheers


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Leon.

Yeah, could add some battery power and, well...

I considered calling it the SCHLONG.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice looking shooter


----------



## Chevas (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank there Big Ron


----------

